# NEED REDSNAPPER INFO ASAP!



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey yall-
I am having to do a persuasive speech for one of my classes. It has to be 6-8 min long, and follow a certain format....

I think I'm going to do it on the Red Snapper/increased fish regulations for our area!!

Does anyone know of any good websiteS that provide creditable info on all the sh** that we have been put through dealing with fish populations/regulations. 
I know one thing that I want to mention is the economical benefit fishing has to our area, but I can't remember the numbers/facts/statistics that i've heard! 
Any sites would be VERY helpful! Hopefully someone from the RFRA will be able to chime in and help me with info they have used in the past!

Thanks ahead of time for any help!!!
-Michael


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

How about this: http://www.floridasportsman.com/casts/080701/(it's the research write up with Dr. Bob Shipp)

I know there's an economic $$ list on FWC's website- it's for saltwater fishing as a whole though,like how many fishing licenses, jobs, days spent fishing,# of fishermen, amt of $ from fishing expenses.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Try this site

http://www.visionunderwaterpensacola.com/


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks yall! If you think of anymore else pass 'em on if you don't mind!
I'm thinking I'm going to keep the topic broad "conservation of our fisheries," and include specific topics such as "red snapper" throughout!

If anyone has something along the broad or specific lines, i'll add you into it, and cite it as a "interview source!" 
Thanks again!!!
-Michael


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

When is the class meet? I am sure a bunch of us could come help and make sure you get a good grade! :moon On the serious side, scratch up a draft and then we can put some comments on the margins and you can go from there. That is what I used to do back in the day.


----------



## Misn 1 (Jul 14, 2008)

I'd love to be able to help here, but the only think I know is that every time I drop a bait to the bottom, one of those Endangered Red Snappers tries to committ suicide by swallowing my hook!!!

:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

orange beach reef builders have underwater photos in 2007 & 2008 of 1000's of red snapper overwhelming reefs...


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

Go to You Tube and search for artificial reefs and watch the one from ECRA (Emerald Coast Reef Association) it will be chicken coops that are 9 months ol;d with masses of snapper on them as well as scamp,triggers.red and gag grouper and amberjacks- its a great video.:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## Viking 71 (Jan 12, 2009)

You may want to mention how commercial fishermen don't follow the same rules that we have to. I have personally seen several commercial boats with red snapper slicks behind them with hundreds of fish floating on top because they were too lazy to vent the fish. The only ones gaining from these regulations are the dolphins!


----------

